# The Argonia Drop



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok.
The Argonian 13th Airborne regiment has been engaged in a series of hit and run attacks on the Eldar forces attacking there home planet. Yet they have been mostly futile until James Virtus and his Veteran squad made a daring raid against the enemy, unfortunately on their way back to the main hive their Valkyrie got shot down.

We are the remanents of a veteran squad trying to fight our way back to the main hive city.

normal layout for RP thread
Name (must have a nickname though.)
Age
Appearance
Personality
Background
Equipment

Ok, here is what all you have base
Frag and Krak grenades
Las or Auto pistol
Close Combat Weapon
Shotgun or Lasgun

any of you can replace your Close Combat weapon or Shot/Lasgun with another Auto/Laspistol.

One of you may be the Sarge, and may take a Power Weapon or Bolt pistol instead of CCW and pistol respectively.


Okay, me

Name: Sergeant James "Snowy" Virtus
Age: 21
Appearance: Tall with long blonde hair, has a weather-beaten face and isn't the most muscular man in the squad, though he still outfights alot of his competetors in the boxing ring thanks to his high IQ he is able to outthink alot of his opponents. He wears a long black overcoat and always wears black fatigues including gloves.
Personality: Hardy and quickthinking, known to disregard orders to optimize the sway of the battle. funny and generally a smart arse, it was amazing he even got to be a sergeant at all.
Background: James has fought in nearly 23 combats, quite a feat for someone of 21,
he got promoted to sergeant after he jumped out of a perfectly fine Valkyrie to save a squad member who should be dead but thanks to James' actions and last minute activation of his grav-chute allowed him and James to land outside of the command HQ of the Tau which James took out with three primly placed grenades. He was called what he is because after his first drop as a private he took off his helmet and the Sergeant commented on his "Snow coloured hair"

Equipment:
Grenades
Dual Autopistols (Fashioned like a pair of the 21st century Desert Eagles.)
Shotgun

I will see you on the frontline soldier


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Something I wanted to say in regards to the nicknames bit.

While it can help to bring a group closer together through use of such things, you generally don't get to choose the nickname others associate you with; at least thats how it was for me when I was growing up.

A nickname is something others give you, something you earn. Like if you have a big guy, twice as strong as anyone else who gets nicknamed ox; or someone so tough that some of the mightiest of blows don't seem to even phase him, and he gets called stone wall or iron sides or indestructible. 

Its not you choosing the name, the name itself is not very important. How you got the name, the story behind it, that on the other hand is everything.


If you do go ahead with the whole choosing of your characters nickname, might be a good idea to explain how or why it is that name.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

normal layout for RP thread
*Name:* Rico "Frostbite" Stantinus
*Age:* 37
*Appearance:* A big hulking man, coming from a tundra-covered planet. He carries fur all over his armour and special gloves, to protect him from the cold coming from his freezer: a flamer, which shoots liquid nitrogen instead of inflamable prometheum. This is also why he got his nickname: His father was one of the designers and he was the only one willing to test it and now doesn't want to be without it. Even in the hottest planet it still reminds him a little of his real home. His eyes are a crystal blue and his hair is pitch black.
He always carries a black gasmask with ice blue coloured lenses with him, just in case.
*Personality:* A very cool person, who doesn't seem to care all that much (he does care, but just doesn't always show it). During battle he prefers to see the white of his enemy's eyes. That way they're very hard to miss.
*Background:* Rico was born on a planet, which is covered in icy plains and tundra. His father became a scientist right after Rico was born and was thus raised by his mother, who always told him stories about how the imperial guard gave their lives to defend them. This inspired Rico and he and a friend of his decided to become guards themselves. The training was tough, but Rico and his friend made it through. They both became flamer carriers. Rico couldn't stand the heat however, and that's when his father became inspired to design the freezer. During the creation progress his friend died. The freezer proved more than effective, especially near explosive chemicals and stuff. This was discovered as a captain from the guard was taken hostage in a chemical facility. Rico managed to save the guy, by freezing most of the men in the facility and shooting the last guy in the head with his laspistol. This made him a sergeant. Rico still carries the only working prototype, as it's still in testing stages. 
*Equipment:* Frag and Krak grenades, Laspistol, Freezer (customized Flamer), a combat blade

OOC:hope it's ok to have the freezer instead of flamer (it functions just like a flamer, but doesn't burn, but freezes) I thought it fit more with his background. If you want i'll edit it to a normal flamer


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

No that's fine, I actually like it.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, so flamer is taken.

Only 4 more people


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

If it's ok with you, I'd like to make a medic. Because, you'll need someone to patch up your wounds.

*Name:*Hann "Stud" Forlen
*Age:*20
*Appearance:*6'5" 173lbs. He has the stereotypical guardsman buzz-cut, but also has sideburns half-way down his jaw; Has tally marks on his left arm for all the men who died while in his care(From the bend in the arm to wrist). Currently at 53.
*Personality:*He takes his job _very_ serously and is stressed out a lot of the time. His main outlet for this stress is 'seeing' the ladies (hence his nickname).
*Background:*Born on a backwater world that saw no action until a warband of Orkz came on a Space Hulk. Hann was only 15 when this happend, and during the fighting he found out how good he was at triage on the battlefield. The Argonian 13th Airborne was one of the Imperial forces that came to help crush the attacking Orkz. Once the battle ended, Hann was recruited by the 13th Airborne and began his career as a Medic.
*Equipment:*Dual-Wielded Laspistols. Scimitar shaped CC wep.Frag and Krak grenades. High-tech medic-pack.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Caesar "C.J." Jedovnicky
Age: 23
Apperance: 6' 200lbs. Dark Brown hair, Hazel Eyes, clean shaven, a tatto of the Imperial Aquila on is right arm, wears flak armour almost everywhere he goes.
Personality: Very serious under fire, however a bit reckless when a friend is in danger
Background: Got his nickname from an older brother who joined the Imperial guard but had died on his first deployment. Since then rarely answers to Caesar anymore to honor the brother. Born on Argonia, C.J. joined the Gaurd when he was old enough for it following in his brothers footsteps. Showed an aptitude for using a plasmagun and kept practicing with it as he loved the sound of it when fired at the enemy. Was selected to join the veterens after 2 years of tour with the gaurd and only recently joined the 13th Argonian Airborne .
Equipment: Plasmagun, Laspistol, Combat Blade, Krak and Frag grenades

hope this' okay dont know much about gaurd


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Anfo and High_Seraph your fine and I did forget to ask for a medic, thanks for that.

Ok, only 2 more people.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Name:* Vik "Jitters" McCay

*Age:* 25

*Appearance:* 5'10" and about 180 lbs, scrawny and pale. His hawk beak nose and thin face make him appear as though he'd be more comfortable reading a dataslate than in the middle of a warzone. Although thin, he is pure corded muscle. In standard Guard fashion, his carapace armour is loose-fitting, a size too big. He carries his blade and his grenades across his chest for easy access. He's got a slight nervous twitch, but would deny it if anyone said anything.

*Personality:* His constant skittishness and overall nervousness earned him the nickname Jitters when he originally joined the regiment 4 years before. However, his innate paranoia has made him incredibly careful and overcautious, making him an excellent scout and point man. He is easy going and always quick to joke, although not all can appreciate his relatively dry, self-deprecating humour. Unlike his comrades, he doesn't see the point of jumping out of a perfectly good Valkyrie...

*Background:* He had been an acrobat in the circus, surprisingly, until the show shut down and he abruptly found himself jobless and skilless. He turned, as many men do, to drinking. This was how the Guard recruiters found him, 18 years old and passed out drunk in a back alleyway. Knowing that they needed to make quota, they spirited him off to join the ranks of the latest Founding. Two years later, however, his regiment was annihilated in action against Eldar forces, causing the survivors to be amalgamated into the Argonian 13th. He has been in the Argonian ever since, fighting alongside them with distinction for 5 years. Although never up to the standards of the elite snipers, his natural affinity with any and all las-weapons earned him a spot in the Veteran squads, where he has been for the past 3 years.

*Equipment* Krak grenades, las pistol, long dagger, lasgun, and of course a hidden flask to ease his nerves


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice I like the Alcoholic bit.
You're hired.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: Kert "Shorty" Breckken

Age: 27

Appearance:5'3" 163lbs. Shorter than almost everybody he has served with and thinner than most. He keeps his head completely bald to show the large 13th airborne tattoo on the back of his head. He has a large scar running from his forehead and down his right cheek giving him a gritty war torn appearance. He has modified his armour to fit him better and is rarely seen with a helmet on.

Personality: Despite his experience, he loves to joke around and make light of almost any situation he is in. This tends to annoy those around him in battle but is fine elsewhere. He is still an excellent soldier and handles himself well under fire. In 8 years he has not once complained about his nickname and even created a few offensive ones for others.

Background: Born into an upper class family he was ridiculed when he joined the army at 19 by his family and squad mates. Determined to prove his worth to his squad, Kert fought a bit recklessly for the first few years of service, earning him his first scar at 21. This got him a lot of respect from his mates and he wanted to keep it that way. He gained veteran status at 25 after a battle in which his squad was massacred and he walked out unscathed, his still breathing sergeant over his shoulder and bloodied knife in his hand.

Equipment:
Lasgun with scope and bayonet always attached
Laspistol
Standard issue combat knife (the only piece of equipment to last the 8 years of his service)
Frag and Krak grenades


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, Action thread will be up soon, damn you long School Days


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm re-opening recruitment for a short time only, there are a possible seven places to be filled, but I'm only openning recruitment for four days, maybe five.

Its the same options as last time, just check the first post.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, I'll join, let me know what you think. Thought you'd need some heavy weapons along the ride.



Name: Tom Mangano

Age:34

Appearance: Large dude, broad shoulders, strong back, large muscles, e.t.c. Has a single ponytail on his head, hair color blond. Has his 13th Regiment tattoo on his flak vest.

Personality: Tom is a friendly giant as some have described him; friendly to all, and a man of courageous action. He often ends up with the hard labor, so he has developed the mind set of, “don’t complain, just get the job done and enjoy it.” Basically, he hates lazy people and cowards.

Background: Tom was initially from Eten III, near the Halo stars. Unfortunately, his world was overrun by Eldar Exodites, seek a lost Webway portal. He lost his family, and the love of his life.(he was only 21 at the time). He immediately joined up with the Guard, trained, and was sent to fight with the 13th Airborne unit, which had just been refreshed with new recruits. Now he is the heavy weapons man, kicking ass and taking names.

Equipment: Double Combat Knives, Fraggs, Lasgun, Flak vest with tattoo in front


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry emperorshand89 but I don't need a heavy weapons guy, I just need more of what is on the options at the first post, this RP is already in motion I just needed some new bodies.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, I'll fix him up, let me know what you think


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah its good, I'm gonna leave recruitment up until Friday.


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

One more, if recruitment is still open:

Name Abelard "Abe" Terrance
Age 28

Appearance: Abe stands at five-eleven and weighs in at two-thirty. Copper skinned, he sports green eyes that almost seem beady. He keeps his hair as long as regs allow, and often tries to braid the tail end - His warrior's queue. Abe is in professional athletic shape and keeps his utilities snug to emphasize his physique. 

Personality: Abe first and foremost is a PT nut. While in garrison he is found running, lifting, or engaging in some form of aerobic workout and most of his conversation revolves around food types, caloric intake, BMI, fiber levels, and different forms of carbohydrates. He is also very stand-offish, willing to settle disputes by fighting, be it a straight up fistfight or the more common wrestling match. Abe also trains in whatever form of unarmed combat he can find and can be found meditating or attempting sound as 'warrior monkish’ as he can.

Background: Abelard Terrance was a martial arts expert throughout his youth, engaging in tournaments the world over and had amassed a decent amount of notoriety. One championship tournament that would have made him into a world champion became his downfall. A multi-day event, it was during one of the overnight break that after finishing among the top contenders that Abe went out celebrating his success and his expected championship. That evening’s carousing ended with Abe being arrested while intoxicated with controlled substances and engaged in a carnal act with an under aged girl in a public forum. The girl, a plant by the local fixers, cried rape and that she had been attacked by Abe before being sexually abused. Abe, unable to prove that he had been framed, was incarcerated and forfeited the tournament. The damage done in the newscasts that followed him though court and into incarceration was irreparable. Abe, unable to reenter the competitive martial arts circuit, was unwilling to take menial work and in an effort to outrun his past joined the Imperial Guard and left his home planet. 

His survival in the service of the Emperor has earned him his placement in the 13th Airborne. Those in the squad call him ‘Abe’ after discovering that calling him anything using ‘Lard’ was a sure fire way to find themselves in the care of the medic. As a result, Abe loses stripes almost faster than he earns them.

Equipment
Frag and Krak grenades
Las pistol
Combat Knife
Lasgun


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

thats good


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll join if allowed.

Name: Corporal Mikal 'Scopes' Derin
Age: 25
Appearance: Medium hieght, thin but well muscled. Mikal has short black hair and has a black goatee and mustache. Mikal wears gray fatigues with black combat armor over them. He also wears a ceramite helmet. He has a curved scar over his left eye. 
Personality: Mikal is normally a calm, reserved, and pious individual who keeps to himself except for more extreme cercumstances. He is mercelessy efficient and very cynical. He is very intelligent and has a lot of expirance for someone his age. His nickname stems from his extremely good aim. 
Background: Born on a small moon colony close to Argonia. His mother and father were both in the imperial guard and died soon after his birth. He grew up in the slums of the moon colony where he became the leader on a small gang. He was eventually cracked down on by the authorities and sent into a conscription unit. Combat became his specialty and he excelled in the guard.
Equipment: scoped lasgun, frag and krak grenades, las pistol, 13 in steel curved knife.

Mind you the scope doesn't mean that its a sniper rifle.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey treesnifer, um, my first names Terrance, so I think using Terrance for a last name is bad man. It don't sound right dude.


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

It is also used, albiet rarely, as a last name.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Your in Capt.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey snow,

This saturday I'm going on holidays, until august 15th (if everything goes right), so I won't be posting 'till then.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Dude, it's the 41st millennium, people have weird names.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

And my aunt's last name is Terrence (different spelling, same pronounciation)!

And on the other hand: it's just a name, what's the problem?


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmm...Well. That was what popped into my head since Abelard is a white shield in a story I'm writing and currently he's hiding along a terraced hill...so, a different last name?

Abelard 'Abe' Offides

and isn't a name everything? :wink:


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, Snow, is the action thread already up?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep, I'm gonna update it next week. (Holidays!)


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

So, is the action thread dead?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope not, I'm just waiting for everyone else to reply.


----------

